# Residency Visas? Help!!!



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, we are looking to move to Paphos at the beginning of May and I have been looking into how we will apply for residency and the more I look into it the more confused I get! Originally I thought we went in on our passports and within 90 days applied for residency. We have an income from work in the UK that will be continuing and looking to supplement this with setting up a computer repairs, websites and database software business in Cyprus. We are software consultants in the UK and will continue this remotely. I believed that proving our income from this would allow us to get residency and entitle us to health care. However I have been looking at the Cyprus visas website and now I'm really confused! It says we will need to " they have fully and freely at their disposal capital of CY£150,000" I don't know how much this is but I'm pretty sure I don't! Can some one please explain to me exactly what we need to do as we would hate to find out now our long held dreams and plans would have to be called off so close to our proposed move! We are 2 adults, 2 children and a Chihuahua if this makes any difference!:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Jessls said:


> Hi, we are looking to move to Paphos at the beginning of May and I have been looking into how we will apply for residency and the more I look into it the more confused I get! Originally I thought we went in on our passports and within 90 days applied for residency. We have an income from work in the UK that will be continuing and looking to supplement this with setting up a computer repairs, websites and database software business in Cyprus. We are software consultants in the UK and will continue this remotely. I believed that proving our income from this would allow us to get residency and entitle us to health care. However I have been looking at the Cyprus visas website and now I'm really confused! It says we will need to " they have fully and freely at their disposal capital of CY£150,000" I don't know how much this is but I'm pretty sure I don't! Can some one please explain to me exactly what we need to do as we would hate to find out now our long held dreams and plans would have to be called off so close to our proposed move! We are 2 adults, 2 children and a Chihuahua if this makes any difference!:confused2:


I am sure that many will answer this and I will not answer in detail. But this info is wrong. As EU citizen you can go to Cyprus and work as employed or self-employed without any funds. Rest the other forum members will answer


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Vegaanders, thats great news! It had me in a right panic!:scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Jessls said:


> Thanks Vegaanders, thats great news! It had me in a right panic!:scared:


This link is very good

EU Residency in Cyprus: How to Apply for a Residence Permit - AngloINFO Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This information is totally incorrect. It may have been the case in the past but not any more.
Even 7 years ago when we came to Cyprus this was not the case. We were not even asked to prove income.
For retired people I think you have to show t hat you have enough income via pensions or investments but if you are of working age you don't have to prove income if you are an EU citizen.
As for health entitlement you will not be entitled to free health care unless you are paying into the social fund although your EHIC will cover you for the first 2 years.
Pensioners in receipt of a government retirement pension are entitled to free health and anyone who is workingand paying into the social fund is also entitled.


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats a brilliant link, thank you. Answered all my main concerns


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Veronica


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Veronica said:


> This information is totally incorrect. It may have been the case in the past but not any more.
> Even 7 years ago when we came to Cyprus this was not the case. We were not even asked to prove income.
> For retired people I think you have to show t hat you have enough income via pensions or investments but if you are of working age you don't have to prove income if you are an EU citizen.
> As for health entitlement you will not be entitled to free health care unless you are paying into the social fund although your EHIC will cover you for the first 2 years.
> Pensioners in receipt of a government retirement pension are entitled to free health and anyone who is workingand paying into the social fund is also entitled.


Hi Veronica!

What do you mean with "As for health entitlement you will not be entitled to free health care unless you are paying into the social fund although your EHIC will cover you for the first 2 years."

Does it mean that if you pay social fees you are entitled to healthcare? Or do I misunderstand?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi Veronica!
> 
> What do you mean with "As for health entitlement you will not be entitled to free health care unless you are paying into the social fund although your EHIC will cover you for the first 2 years."
> 
> ...


Yes if you pay into the social fund you are entitled to free care at the general hospital. This includes most medicines free. Also it only needs one of you to be paying it and the other qualifies as a dependent.


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats good news as I do intend to be paying into this.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

EHIC cards are so easy to obtain. I applied for mine (plus husbands and 2 children) and they were sent 3 days after my application.

www.ehic.org.uk


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Jacq17 said:


> EHIC cards are so easy to obtain. I applied for mine (plus husbands and 2 children) and they were sent 3 days after my application.
> 
> www.ehic.org.uk


EHIC cards cannot be used if you are a permanent resident of Cyprus though can they? I thought they were just for holidays, business trips etc?


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Jacq17 said:


> EHIC cards are so easy to obtain. I applied for mine (plus husbands and 2 children) and they were sent 3 days after my application.
> 
> www.ehic.org.uk


EHIC cards cannot be used if you are a permanent resident of Cyprus though can they? I thought they were just for holidays, business trips etc?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

EHIC cards are not valid in the country in which they are issued. You have to register within four months of arrival in Cyprus at the Civil Registry and Migration Dept or the Immigration Branch of the Police.
These are the forms required, http://moi.gov.cy/new/admin/sections/filedepot/uploaded/file/PDF_FILES/FORMMEU1.pdf


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

*residency*

hi there we are arriving on the 5th of May 2011 and have to register.Do I need to fill a form for every member coming to live.I have filled in mine but need to know if I have to fill any in for my wife and son.Any help will be appriciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi there we are arriving on the 5th of May 2011 and have to register.Do I need to fill a form for every member coming to live.I have filled in mine but need to know if I have to fill any in for my wife and son.Any help will be appriciated


If its the ARC you are asking about its 1 form for all of you. You can find the form in the link below

http://moi.gov.cy/new/admin/sections/filedepot/uploaded/file/PDF_FILES/FORMMEU1.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I also don't understand what Veronica is saying that the EHIC covers you the first 2 years, everything I can find seems to suggest that the moment you leave UK to take up residency elsewhere the card is no longer valid (since the only reason for the existance of the card is to provide tourists with emergancy healthcare when on vacation).

Or could it be that that's what they say but the truth is that they can't keep track of that stuff so people can use EHIC as they wish even having moved out of UK?

I'm in the dilemma that I'm just about to send in my final P85 but I'm thinking if maybe I should try to get a EHIC right before I tell them that I'm moved out, but it's a bit tricky since on the application you can't put a non-UK address so I would have to maybe use a friends address and ask him to mail me it, but I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble since again technically the EHIC should be useless since I won't be a UK resident any more.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> I also don't understand what Veronica is saying that the EHIC covers you the first 2 years, everything I can find seems to suggest that the moment you leave UK to take up residency elsewhere the card is no longer valid (since the only reason for the existance of the card is to provide tourists with emergancy healthcare when on vacation).
> 
> Or could it be that that's what they say but the truth is that they can't keep track of that stuff so people can use EHIC as they wish even having moved out of UK?
> 
> I'm in the dilemma that I'm just about to send in my final P85 but I'm thinking if maybe I should try to get a EHIC right before I tell them that I'm moved out, but it's a bit tricky since on the application you can't put a non-UK address so I would have to maybe use a friends address and ask him to mail me it, but I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble since again technically the EHIC should be useless since I won't be a UK resident any more.


Sorry I was not thinking straight its the E106 which covers workers from Eu countries for longer periods.
Having said that my hubby was in the general hospital this week for an operation (my excuse for my brain being elsewhere this week)and there was a guy in there who uses an EHIC by claiming to be here only on a temporary basis for a few months per year for work while claiming his mothers address inthe Uk is his permanent address.
In my opion anyone who abuses the system in this way is beneath contempt.
He has lived here for 10 years, works here but pay no taxes, no social insurance.
There are too many people like him here


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

It seems that this is a problem on more then Tenerife then. There was a lot of them


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Just inform on these people using the police tip line or send in an anonymous letter to the police.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Confidential Police Tip Line is 1499, good luck!


----------

